# Kubota filters and parts



## jayhawk238 (Oct 29, 2010)

Does anyone know of a website to purchase filters and optional add-ons for our Kubota's and implements? :usa:


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I was gonna say just hit the local Kubota dealer, but upon seeing where you lived, heck, even a plane would have a hard time finding you guys! I live in Northern Idaho in the sticks too, and my folks live real close to Boise. Anyways, no idea on where to look otherwise, but hope fully, you'll accept my welcome to the forum and stick around and give us some views of your place! Bet it's really nice there!


----------



## oldkubotal295dt (Nov 19, 2010)

If you go to the fram website there is a cross reference table so you can use fram, delco , walmart and many other brands. I used it to get numbers for fram for my L295dt. The fram filter is half the kubota price. hope this helps.


----------



## flywheels (May 11, 2010)

Here are a couple.
TractorSmart home page
Kubota Parts
Kubota Tractor Parts Shop: SSB Tractor

John


----------



## jayhawk238 (Oct 29, 2010)

Thanks Everyone. I will check them out! Need to service the transmission and you all know how much they are!!


----------



## douber1 (Nov 5, 2010)

tractor beam said:


> i was gonna say just hit the local kubota dealer, but upon seeing where you lived, heck, even a plane would have a hard time finding you guys! I live in northern idaho in the sticks too, and my folks live real close to boise. Anyways, no idea on where to look otherwise, but hope fully, you'll accept my welcome to the forum and stick around and give us some views of your place! Bet it's really nice there!


hi
ups will find you anywhere eh eh
dan
nh


----------

